# Clicker



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2016)

Artisan clicker with stabilized citrus wood. I think this is some WB wood I got in a trade.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 25, 2016)

Nicely turned 

I just drilled out 5 blanks ready to glue in these tubes -- I've had the kits a while, but didn't have the extra-long drill bit needed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 25, 2016)

Citrus? What kind? Looks good....


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks good. One of these days I should do a few of those for the folks that like clicky stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice looking pen, I really like the long clicks, they seem to hold up well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2016)

Yep yer right Tony I sent you 2 blanks you were going to send me a clicker back in trade.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yep yer right Tony I sent you 2 blanks you were going to send me a clicker back in trade.


Yeah I don't think you live in Florida


----------



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Citrus? What kind? Looks good....


Citrus citrus


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Yeah I don't think you live in Florida



Yeah I forgot all of these exotics I have grew in Texas I forgot about that . . .


----------



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yeah I forgot all of these exotics I have grew in Texas I forgot about that . . .


What exotics. Pictures


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2016)

Tclem said:


> What exotics. Pictures


 I'm on the road right now.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm on the road right now.


Excuses excuses. Guess you are growing some HRB also


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Excuses excuses. Guess you are growing some HRB also



I'm on my way to California to repair some phones.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm on my way to California to repair some phones.



@Tclem did not repair squat while he was in Ca. -hell he was on the phone all the time.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> @Tclem did not repair squat while he was in Ca. -hell he was on the phone all the time.....


I took a lot of breaks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 26, 2016)

Great looking timber on that one.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

